# Keine freie Fahrt für Angler



## Wuemmehunter (24. Oktober 2019)

Sicherlich ist es ein ehrenwertes Anliegen, das der Gero Hocker da auf den Weg gebracht hat. Ich bin aber auch froh, dass es diesen Freifahrtsschein nicht geben wird. Warum! Für Landschafts- und gewässerpflegerische Maßnahmen sollte es kein Problem sein , eine Außnahmegenehmigung zu erhalten. Der Freifahrtsschein dürfte allerdings überwiegend dazu genutzt werden, möglichst nah an den Angelplatz zu fahren. Da ist Ärger vorprogrammiert!


----------



## Georg Baumann (24. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir schlagen da auch zwei Herzen in einer Brust. Meines Wissens haben z. B. Gewässerwarte, Kontrolleure, etc. keine Probleme, solche Genehmigungen zu erhalten. Ob jetzt wirklich jeder Angler direkt bis zum Platz fahren muss, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2019)

Wenn ein Weg da ist, sollte er auch genutzt werden dürfen!


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin da ganz bei @Wuemmehunter und - plötzlich wären viele "geheimplätze" leicht erreichbar, da hätte ich gar keinen Bock drauf, dass da dann alles vollgemüllt wird etc.

Außerdem haben der Bauer und ich ein Gentlemensagreement an einer Stelle geschlossen: wenn die Wiese gemäht ist darf ich drauf fahren, wenn ich auf den Wirtschaftswegen parke dann so dass er mit dem Trecker vorbei kommt und ich vor dem durchfahrt verboten Schild stehe


----------



## Pupser (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich sehe die Ablehnung auch eher positiv. Und zwar in diesem Sinne und auch in weiterem, wie das auch Wuemmehunter begründet hat.
Wenn ich alleine an die Strecken bei uns am Main denke, daß da zukünftig alle 10 Meter ein Auto am, vieleicht auch noch halb auf dem, Wegesrand stehen würde, bin ich wirklich froh, daß abgelehnt wurde und auch hoffentlich weiter abgelehnt wird.
Auch in der Hinsicht, daß dann auch wirklich alle derzeit "aufwändiger" zu erreichende Angelstellen angefahren würden, wären dann auch die wenigen verbliebenen "ruhigeren" und weniger beangelten Spots schnell überangelt.
Ich finde es gut, daß man sich auch mal moch bewegen muss, wenn man mit den leicht zu erreichenden Stellen nicht zufrieden ist.
Sicher gibt es auch Angler, die nicht mehr gut zu Fuß sind, aber hier wie auch für die notwendigen Kontrollen und Arbeitseinsätze, könnte man anhand von entsprechenden Nachweisen Ausnahmen genehmigen.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Oktober 2019)

Es gibt ja leicht zu erreichende Stellen an jedem Gewässer, wenn man nicht mehr fit genug ist, sich durchs Unterholz zu wühlen muss man sich eben mit einer solchen Einschränkung abfinden (oder jemanden mitnehmen der einem helfen kann)


----------



## Michael.S (24. Oktober 2019)

Hauptsache die Wege für Merkels Gäste sind überall frei


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Oktober 2019)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Wege für Merkels Gäste sind überall frei


Verzeih bitte aber das ist für mich ein Favorit für den dümmsten AB Kommentar 2019


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Oktober 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Bei mir schlagen da auch zwei Herzen in einer Brust. Meines Wissens haben z. B. Gewässerwarte, Kontrolleure, etc. keine Probleme, solche Genehmigungen zu erhalten. Ob jetzt wirklich jeder Angler direkt bis zum Platz fahren muss, weiß ich nicht.



Hallo,

bei uns (Bayern) dürfen Funktionsträger, also Gewässerwarte, Kontrolleure etc., da schon immer rein fahren. Sondergenehmigungn sind dafür nicht erforderlich, da genügt zur Legitimation der entsprechende Ausweis.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Georg Baumann (24. Oktober 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Verzeih bitte aber das ist für mich ein Favorit für den dümmsten AB Kommentar 2019



Da finden wir sicher noch ein paar andere ... ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Oktober 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Da finden wir sicher noch ein paar andere ... ;-)


Die kür wäre leichter wenn man sich einzelne Beiträge markieren könnte


----------



## kati48268 (24. Oktober 2019)

Parlamentarismus ist (leider) mehr Schauspiel als Politik.
Ein Antrag einer einzelnen Oppositionspartei... wird so was nicht grundsätzlich abgebügelt?
Was wäre aber Aufgabe einer Lobby-Organisation, wie der DAFV sie eigentlich sein sollte?

Im NACHHINEIN zu quengeln? Sicher nicht! Denn was bringt das?
Eine gute, funktionierende Lobby-Organisation hätte Drähte zu den einzelnen Parteien, Fraktionen, zur Regierung, zu bestimmten Personen an Schalthebeln,...
Diese hätte sie im VORFELD nutzen müssen um möglichst den Weg für eine Entscheidung in ihrem Sinne zu ebnen.

Nun hat der DAFV keine Drähte, hat noch nie Lobbyismus betrieben, weiß weder wie das geht noch will er es überhaupt tun. Er gefällt sich so wie er ist.
Und noch gibt es ja genügend Mitglieder, die ihn hypen & finanzieren. Warum also was ändern?


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Oktober 2019)

Nüchtern betrachtet ist die Entscheidung richtig und ich rechne nicht damit, dass sich daran noch etwas ändern wird. Bei der Benutzung der Wege kommt es auf die Absicht an. Der Förster darf den Weg für seine Forstarbeit nutzen, aber nicht fürs Picknick im Wald. Warum sollte der Angler den Weg fürs Angeln nutzen dürfen? Bei keiner anderen Gruppe (Forst und Landwirtschaft) rechtfertigt die normale Nutzung die zusätzliche Nutzung in der Freizeit.


----------



## CaptainJoker (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich sehe auch nicht, warum alle Angler überall hinfahren können sollen. Immerhin rückt dieser Vorstoß das Thema "Angler und was sie gutes tun" mal wieder ins Bewusstsein. Davon bräuchten wir viel viel mehr.


----------



## zokker (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich glaube diese Schilder gibt es hier auch ... um was ihr euch alle einen Kopf macht.


----------



## torstenhtr (24. Oktober 2019)

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck hier schreiben immer mehr Anti-Angler .. Das Müll-Argument wird doch von Anglergegnern genutzt, sorry kein Verständnis von mir.

Zumal genau das in Brandenburg vom LAVB für seine Verbandsgewässer angeboten wird - eine Waldfahrgenehmigung - das wird von vielen Anglern hier auch genutzt. https://www.lavb.de/form/wald/

Welchen nennenswerten Schaden sollen Angler verglichen gegenüber Wald- und Landwirtschaft verursachen?

Den Antrag von der FDP finde ich persönlich absolut sinnvoll, aber ansonsten hat Kati absolut Recht .. Anträge der Opposition werden abgebügelt und der DAFV selbst macht dafür keine wirkliche Lobbyarbeit.


----------



## knutwuchtig (24. Oktober 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die kür wäre leichter wenn man sich einzelne Beiträge markieren könnte


Unverständlich, warum die Moderatoren solche Hetze nicht löschen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Oktober 2019)

CaptainJoker schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch nicht, warum alle Angler überall hinfahren können sollen. Immerhin rückt dieser Vorstoß das Thema "Angler und was sie gutes tun" mal wieder ins Bewusstsein. Davon bräuchten wir viel viel mehr.



Warum sollten wir auch gesellschaftlich in irgendeiner Form die Arbeit der Angler an vielen tausenden Stunden an den Gewässern anerkennen. Viel lieber Bürokratisieren, weiterhin diffuse Wegerechte am Leben erhalten und Konfliktpotentiale schüren. Warum in der Welt sollte ein Weg nicht genutzt werden dürfen, wenn er Existiert?!


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin von den " angeblichen " Volksparteien sehr enttäuscht  !!!! 
Es freut mich sehr, das diese Parteien mehr und mehr ihre Quittungen bekommen, alle Stammwähler sollten mal darüber nachdenken was Demokratie bedeutet und dies an der Wahlurne praktizieren .

LG Michael


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie das anderswo so ist,aber hier im Norden gibt es eine Fahrerlaubniß für Angler in NSG's Forst Feldwegen etc. viele Vereine regeln das auch mit dem Besitzern selbst oder stellen Anträge dafür. Ich hab allein für vier Vereine sieben laminierte Erlaubnisscheine hinter der Windschutzscheibe liegen würde ich alle zusammen hinlegen. 


lg


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Oktober 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> Unverständlich, warum die Moderatoren solche Hetze nicht löschen


Unverständlich, dass du ausgerechnet diesen Beitrag als Hetze identifizierst.


----------



## knutwuchtig (24. Oktober 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck hier schreiben immer mehr Anti-Angler .. Das Müll-Argument wird doch von Anglergegnern genutzt, sorry kein Verständnis von mir.
> 
> Zumal genau das in Brandenburg vom LAVB für seine Verbandsgewässer angeboten wird - eine Waldfahrgenehmigung - das wird von vielen Anglern hier auch genutzt. https://www.lavb.de/form/wald/
> 
> ...


Ich denke ,das muss man im jeweiligen kontext sehen .
Was im weitläufigen brandenburg evtl sinn macht,wäre in nrw der supergau.
es gibt ja vernünftige gründe für ein verbot.
Vielleicht hat auch die fdp einen vorschlag, wer dann die kaputtgefahrenen wege wieder ausbessert?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Oktober 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Ich glaube diese Schilder gibt es hier auch ... um was ihr euch alle einen Kopf macht.



Aber zum Glück viel viel seltener und dennoch sehe ich das Abendland nicht gefährdet, wenn Forst- und landwirtschaftliche Wege auch von anderen Bürgern genutzt werden.

Der Ehrlichkeit halber muss ich gestehen,  das mich derartige Schilder noch nie wirklich gestört haben und ich habe dennoch nur einmal eine Kontrolle erlebt.

Dabei war ich neben der Angelei auch in verschiedenen Kartierungsarbeiten zu allen möglichen Zeiten abseits öffentlicher Straßen unterwegs.


----------



## Fr33 (24. Oktober 2019)

Hier schreiben einige dass dieses "Wegrecht" bei Ihnen in der Gegend funktioniert - andere sehen das kritisch, wenn es im Ihre Gewässer geht. Ich sehe das (leider) ebenfalls kritisch. Wann beispielsweise in MV, Brandenburg oder sonst wo klappt - muss nicht Zwangsweise im Ruhrpott, Rhein-Main Gebiet usw. klappen. Wenn hier am Main und Rhein beispielsweise so gut wie jeder Forstweg usw. befahrbar wäre - was meinste was da los wäre. Dann wird in der Regel noch mehr Kram und damit auch Müll an die Gewässer gekarrt.


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Oktober 2019)

Die Leute die vorhaben Müll ans Wasser zu karren, warten nicht auf das Wegerecht für Angler .
Deutschland ist und bleibt das Land der Verbote , Gesetze und Regeln .
Natürlich verdienen da viele mit ,denn jemand muss sich ja den ganzen Quatsch ausdenken, andere wiederum müssen den ganzen Kram kontrollieren und wieder andere müssen sich dann Strafen ausdenken und eintreiben. ....

LG


----------



## yukonjack (24. Oktober 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es gibt ja leicht zu erreichende Stellen an jedem Gewässer, wenn man nicht mehr fit genug ist, sich durchs Unterholz zu wühlen muss man sich eben mit einer solchen Einschränkung abfinden (oder jemanden mitnehmen der einem helfen kann)


Ich wünsche dir bis ins hohe Alter allzeit eine gute (zumindest körperlich)  Beweglichkeit. _(Edit Mod: Keine Beleidigungen!)_


----------



## knutwuchtig (24. Oktober 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Unverständlich, dass du ausgerechnet diesen Beitrag als Hetze identifizierst.


Das hast du falsch verstanden.ich hab dir eigentlich beigepflichtet


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Oktober 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Warum sollten wir auch gesellschaftlich in irgendeiner Form die Arbeit der Angler an vielen tausenden Stunden an den Gewässern anerkennen.


Diese Wege sind Mittel zum Zweck, reine Arbeitswege. Wenn sie zur gesellschaftlichen Anerkennung der Angler für uns frei gegeben werden, muss nan das erst ändern und dazu braucht es einen anderen Antrag.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Oktober 2019)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Dann wird in der Regel noch mehr Kram und damit auch Müll an die Gewässer gekarrt.



Diese Art von Mensch, welche den Müll in den Wald oder an den Fluss/See wirft, interessiert wohl kein Wegerecht. Der Müll als solches landet bei diesen Leuten gegen die geltenden Regeln immer kostenfrei in der Natur. Ich halte dein Argument für nicht haltbar. Wie wäre es, wenn wir nicht immer die guten Jungs abstrafen und uns mal um die falschen Fuffziger kümmern? Ich sehe bei uns auch mehr Zeugs von Säufern und Sperrmüll, als Madendosen und Schnurreste.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Diese Wege sind Mittel zum Zweck, reine Arbeitswege. Wenn sie zur gesellschaftlichen Anerkennung der Angler für uns frei gegeben werden, muss nan das erst ändern und dazu braucht es einen anderen Antrag.



Wunderbar! Sex dient eigentlich auch nur zur Fortpflanzung, klappt aber auch ohne Antrag und Storch nach 9 Monaten. Die Welt könnte so einfach sein......


----------



## CaptainJoker (24. Oktober 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Warum sollten wir auch gesellschaftlich in irgendeiner Form die Arbeit der Angler an vielen tausenden Stunden an den Gewässern anerkennen. Viel lieber Bürokratisieren, weiterhin diffuse Wegerechte am Leben erhalten und Konfliktpotentiale schüren. Warum in der Welt sollte ein Weg nicht genutzt werden dürfen, wenn er Existiert?!


Ich beziehe mich auf die vielen angler, die z.b. nicht in Vereinen organisiert sind und die oft nie irgendwo irgendwas machen. Der Besitz eines fischereischeins scheint mir keine Begründung für ein Wegerecht zu sein. Lokal ist das eh schon oft geregelt. In manchen Kommunen können Angler sich einen schrankenschlüssel im Amt abholen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Oktober 2019)

CaptainJoker schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich auf die vielen angler, die z.b. nicht in Vereinen organisiert sind und die oft nie irgendwo irgendwas machen. Der Besitz eines fischereischeins scheint mir keine Begründung für ein Wegerecht zu sein. Lokal ist das eh schon oft geregelt. In manchen Kommunen können Angler sich einen schrankenschlüssel im Amt abholen.



Diese Angler bezahlen doch dafür die Karten durch einen höheren Aufpreis, weil sie unter Umständen keine Zeit/Lust auf den Verein haben. Sind ja keine Menschen zweiter Klasse. Für mich wäre der Fischereischein ein Grund, schließlich bezahlte ich dafür. Bei uns sind einige Wege auch so ausgezeichnet (für Landwirtschaft/Fischereiberechtigte) frei. Klappt ja und ist kein Problem.


----------



## torstenhtr (24. Oktober 2019)

Nochmal: das Müllargument stammt von Anglergegnern. Selbst wenn irgendwo Angelmüll liegt, muss es noch lange nicht von richtigen Anglern stammen; sondern kann auch von Schwarzfischern verursacht sein.

Uli Beyer hat vor Kurzem u.a. auch zu diesem Thema ein Video veröffentlicht:

*Wird in der Öffentlichkeit das Bild der Angler bewusst gefälscht?*





Ich sehe das überhaupt nicht als Problem; man könnte das mit einer Hürde versehen z.B. eine Jahresgebühr für Benutzung solcher Wege und zusätzlich harte Sanktionen vermerken, falls die Erlaubnis missbraucht wird (u.a. Einzug des Fischereischeins o.ä.) In unserem Bundesland funktioniert das zumindestens.


----------



## Georg Baumann (24. Oktober 2019)

Mal ganz anders gefragt: Ist es denn bei Euch tatsächlich ein drängendes Problem, dass die genannten Wege NICHT frei sind? Was wäre denn dadurch - außer Bequemlichkeit - gewonnen? Ich bin ja echt ein Freund politischer Initiativen pro Angler, aber in dem Fall frage ich mich dann doch, ob's nicht dringendere Anliegen gibt. Allerdings hat der Antrag die Belange und Leistungen der Angler einmal mehr ins Plenum getragen, das ist im Sinne von "der stete Tropfen höhlt den Stein" gut.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Oktober 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir bis ins hohe Alter allzeit eine gute (zumindest körperlich)  Beweglichkeit. _(Edit Mod: Keine Beleidigungen!)_


Liebe Mods, wer mich beleidigt entscheide gerne ich, aber ist ok  ja lieber Jack, soll man dann deiner Meinung nach sämtliche Gewässer durchgängig barrierefrei gestalten, damit auch jeder im hinterletzten Winkel fischen kann? Treppen mit Geländer an alle steilufer mit Treppenlift? Wenn ich zu schwer, zu groß zu klein oder sonst was für eine bestimmte Sache bin muss ich auch damit leben  es hilft ja alles nichts - wieso sollte das ausgerechnet beim angeln anders sein? 



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> Das hast du falsch verstanden.ich hab dir eigentlich beigepflichtet


Das hätte mich bei dir auch gewundert aber das Zitat war für mich sinnentstellend, peace! 



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Mal ganz anders gefragt: Ist es denn bei Euch tatsächlich ein drängendes Problem, dass die genannten Wege NICHT frei sind? Was wäre denn dadurch - außer Bequemlichkeit - gewonnen? Ich bin ja echt ein Freund politischer Initiativen pro Angler, aber in dem Fall frage ich mich dann doch, ob's nicht dringendere Anliegen gibt. Allerdings hat der Antrag die Belange und Leistungen der Angler einmal mehr ins Plenum getragen, das ist im Sinne von "der stete Tropfen höhlt den Stein" gut.


Amen!


----------



## CaptainJoker (24. Oktober 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Diese Angler bezahlen doch dafür die Karten durch einen höheren Aufpreis, weil sie unter Umständen keine Zeit/Lust auf den Verein haben. Sind ja keine Menschen zweiter Klasse. Für mich wäre der Fischereischein ein Grund, schließlich bezahlte ich dafür. Bei uns sind einige Wege auch so ausgezeichnet (für Landwirtschaft/Fischereiberechtigte) frei. Klappt ja und ist kein Problem.


Jetzt wirfst du aber alles durcheinander. Die Argumentation war, dass Angler aktiv Naturschutz betreiben. Damit sind die Arbeitsstunden der Vereine gemeint. Wer nur einen Fischereischein hat, wird wohl kaum diese Stunden in Eigenregie ableisten, oder? Das hat doch nichts mit Menschen zweiter Klasse zu tun. Der Fischereiberechtigte ist, wer das Fischereirecht an einem Gewässer hat, also meist ein Verein. Nicht, wer einen Angelschein hat und nicht einmal, wer eine Tages- oder Jahreskarte besitzt.


----------



## Fr33 (24. Oktober 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Diese Art von Mensch, welche den Müll in den Wald oder an den Fluss/See wirft, interessiert wohl kein Wegerecht. Der Müll als solches landet bei diesen Leuten gegen die geltenden Regeln immer kostenfrei in der Natur. Ich halte dein Argument für nicht haltbar. Wie wäre es, wenn wir nicht immer die guten Jungs abstrafen und uns mal um die falschen Fuffziger kümmern? Ich sehe bei uns auch mehr Zeugs von Säufern und Sperrmüll, als Madendosen und Schnurreste.



Zum Teil gebe ich dir Recht. Die Leute die den Müll am Wasser lassen, machen das auch ohne diese "Wegerechte". 
Jetzt kommt aber mein Argument: Wenn der nxt Parkplatz (was am Rhein oder Main) mal 2-3km entfernt ist und man halt nur via Fuß zum Spot kommt, landen da pro "Schmutzfink-Angler" garantiert weniger Müll, als wenn man die Sorte Angler da quasi direkt vorfahren kann. Bei 2-3km Fußmarsch ist einfach weniger Ballast dabei. Dann bleibt der Campinggrill eben zu Hause usw. Und was Kontrollen angeht - die Polizei / Ordungsamt kontrolliert inzwischen gerne die Zufahrten zu den Gewässern, Parkst du da wild usw. wird es teuer. Was dann aber 2-3km am Wasser passiert.... da guckt in der Regel keiner mehr. Also kannst du mit den aktuellen Mitteln eigentlich nur die Zufahrtswege sperren und kontrollieren....

Falls jetzt jmd kommt ich bin ja noch und kann dahin noch laufen usw. Ich gehe meist mit meinem Vater angeln. Der Mann ist Ü60 und hat dank jahrelangem Fußball in der Jugend etc, kaputte Gelenke, Also weit laufen ist da auch nicht mehr. Steinpackungen klettern geht eig auch kaum noch und wenn dann langsam. Für den ist sowas nat. auch nix - aber auf der anderen Seite möchte er auch nicht knietief in Einweggrills, Mais- und Madendosen, Futtertüten und co am Wasser stehen....


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin da ganz bei @Wuemmehunter und - plötzlich wären viele "geheimplätze" leicht erreichbar, da hätte ich gar keinen Bock drauf, dass da dann alles vollgemüllt wird etc.




Nanana....klingt ja so als ob Angler sowas machen.
Angler sind doch die, die mindestens einmal im Jahr alles wegräumen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Mal ganz anders gefragt: Ist es denn bei Euch tatsächlich ein drängendes Problem, dass die genannten Wege NICHT frei sind?



Gelegentlich schon.
Im weitläufigen MV gibt es wahrscheinlichw ein weniger dichtes Straßennetz als in NRW.
Das heißt man müsste ohne die Wald- und Feldwege zu benutzen, öfter zig Kilometer zum Wasser latschen.
Geht so natürlich nicht und deshalb benutze jeden Weg, der mich meinem Ziel näher bringt, wenn denn wenigstens einer vorhanden ist!

Egal ob mit oder ohne Schild!


----------



## Salmonidenangler (24. Oktober 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich bin von den " angeblichen " Volksparteien sehr enttäuscht  !!!!
> Es freut mich sehr, das diese Parteien mehr und mehr ihre Quittungen bekommen, alle Stammwähler sollten mal darüber nachdenken was Demokratie bedeutet und dies an der Wahlurne praktizieren .
> 
> LG Michael[/QUOTE


Und deswegen sollen w ir jetzt was tun? Die AfD wählen? Die haben ja bisher so viel besser gemacht


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Oktober 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nanana....klingt ja so als ob Angler sowas machen.
> Angler sind doch die, die mindestens einmal im Jahr alles wegräumen.


Machen sie, ich räume einmal im Jahr an dem Teil unserer Strecke für den der Campingplatz gastkarten vergibt sehr viele madendosen, schnurreste, nubbsietütchen etc ab


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Oktober 2019)

@Salmonidenangler 
Ich habe mit keinem Wort hier geschrieben wer wen oder was wählen soll !
Das werde ich mir auch nicht anmaßen !
Lustig ist nur das einige in diesem Land nicht mit Demokratie umgehen können. ....sonst kämen solche Aussagen nicht zu Stande? 
Deutschland ist voll mit Paragraphen und Verboten, dann kommt eine liberale Partei und will Regeln und Verbote liberalisieren , den Anglern zum Dank für Ihre ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit in der Umwelt und auch zur Erleichterung dieser Tätigkeit, Verbote liberalisieren! 
Was passiert? 
Es wird von unseren Volksvertretern abgelehnt! 
Was passiert noch? 
Angler schreiben in einem Angelforum ,dies wäre auch gut so ,dann käme weniger Müll ans Wasser! 
Was müssen das für Leute sein?  Ich kenne tausende Angelkameraden die Müll am Wasser wegräumen ,die Umwelt hegen und pflegen!  Genau das mache ich auch immer! 
Ohne uns Angler wäre es noch viel schmutziger !
An Gewässer wo ich hinfahren kann, hab ich schon ganze Säcke Müll zusammen gesammelt und in meiner Hausmülltonne entsorgt, natürlich trage ich es auch nicht Zufuß 3 KM durch den Wald .
Aber das steht eigentlich auf einem anderen Blatt! Das schlimmste ist das man eventuell den Anglern was gutes tun möchte und selbst dann sind sich die Angler untereinander nicht mal einig .....man liebt hier zu Lande halt die Regeln Gesetze und Verbote !

Petri Heil


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Oktober 2019)

CaptainJoker schrieb:


> Jetzt wirfst du aber alles durcheinander. Die Argumentation war, dass Angler aktiv Naturschutz betreiben. Damit sind die Arbeitsstunden der Vereine gemeint. Wer nur einen Fischereischein hat, wird wohl kaum diese Stunden in Eigenregie ableisten, oder? Das hat doch nichts mit Menschen zweiter Klasse zu tun. Der Fischereiberechtigte ist, wer das Fischereirecht an einem Gewässer hat, also meist ein Verein. Nicht, wer einen Angelschein hat und nicht einmal, wer eine Tages- oder Jahreskarte besitzt.



Ein Angler kann auch Naturschutz betreiben, ohne einem Verein angehören zu müssen. Mir ist schon klar, das diese Stunden als Verhandlungsmasse dienlich sind und auch statistisch niedergeschrieben werden, deswegen ist ein Angler ohne Verein aber doch kein "Nicht-Naturschützer". Ich räume die Buhnen an der Elbe quasi jede Woche sauber, ohne Kenntnis meines Vereins. Bin ich deswegen, ohne Mitglied zu sein, auf einer anderen Grundlage zu behandeln? Natürlich will ich dir nicht unterstellen, Menschen in Klassen zu unterteilen, das war etwas forsch formuliert. Pardon!


----------



## Salmonidenangler (24. Oktober 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Salmonidenangler
> Ich habe mit keinem Wort hier geschrieben wer wen oder was wählen soll !
> Das werde ich mir auch nicht anmaßen !
> Lustig ist nur das einige in diesem Land nicht mit Demokratie umgehen können. ....sonst kämen solche Aussagen nicht zu Stande?
> ...





Waller Michel schrieb:


> [...]
> Es freut mich sehr, das diese Parteien mehr und mehr ihre Quittungen bekommen, alle Stammwähler sollten mal darüber nachdenken was Demokratie bedeutet und dies an der Wahlurne praktizieren .
> 
> LG Michael



Das wir Demokratie an der Wahlurne praktizieren sollen, damit die Parteien ihre Quittungen bekommen, bedeutet, diese nicht mehr zu wählen. Viele Möglichkeiten bleiben da nicht über, deshalb habe ich es eben so eingeordnet. Wenn das nicht so gemeint war, tut es mir leid.
LG


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Oktober 2019)

Das ist deine Interpretation ! Das ist auch dein gutes Recht!
Ich interpretiere es so ,das man anfängt zu Denken bevor man sein Kreuz macht.
Wichtig ist mir ,das die Angler alle an einem Strick ziehen und sich nicht gegenseitig bekriegen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Oktober 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das ist deine Interpretation ! Das ist auch dein gutes Recht!
> Ich interpretiere es so ,das man anfängt zu Denken bevor man sein Kreuz macht.
> Wichtig ist mir ,das die Angler alle an einem Strick ziehen und sich nicht gegenseitig bekriegen!
> 
> LG Michael


Wenn man tatsächlich sagt: angeln ist am wichtigsten und alle Parteien die das nicht forcieren kriegen keine anglerstimme mehr... dann sollte man tatsächlich anfangen nachzudenken und den Rest der Wahlprogramme lesen. Da würden sich einige ganz schön erschrecken, aber Hauptsache mal nen Denkzettel verteilt!

"Schafe! Wählt den Wolf! Was hat der Schäfer je für uns getan?"


----------



## Salmonidenangler (24. Oktober 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn man tatsächlich sagt: angeln ist am wichtigsten und alle Parteien die das nicht forcieren kriegen keine anglerstimme mehr... dann sollte man tatsächlich anfangen nachzudenken und den Rest der Wahlprogramme lesen. Da würden sich einige ganz schön erschrecken, aber Hauptsache mal nen Denkzettel verteilt!
> 
> "Schafe! Wählt den Wolf! Was hat der Schäfer je für uns getan?"


Sicher. Allerdings hat wohl auch die NPD ein Familien- und Anglerfreundliches Wahlprogramm. Damit ist das Kriterium Fischerei bei der Wahl für mich raus.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Oktober 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Sicher. Allerdings hat wohl auch die NPD ein Familien- und Anglerfreundliches Wahlprogramm. Damit ist das Kriterium Fischerei bei der Wahl für mich raus.


Genau das meinte ich!


----------



## CaptainJoker (24. Oktober 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ein Angler kann auch Naturschutz betreiben, ohne einem Verein angehören zu müssen. Mir ist schon klar, das diese Stunden als Verhandlungsmasse dienlich sind und auch statistisch niedergeschrieben werden, deswegen ist ein Angler ohne Verein aber doch kein "Nicht-Naturschützer". Ich räume die Buhnen an der Elbe quasi jede Woche sauber, ohne Kenntnis meines Vereins. Bin ich deswegen, ohne Mitglied zu sein, auf einer anderen Grundlage zu behandeln? Natürlich will ich dir nicht unterstellen, Menschen in Klassen zu unterteilen, das war etwas forsch formuliert. Pardon!


Wenn das so ist...Respekt. Dass das aber eher nicht die Regel ist, darüber sind wir uns wahrscheinlich einig. Im Bundestag ist ein solcher Angler nicht nur keine Verhandlungsmasse, sondern einfach nicht existent. Genau so wenig, wie der Spaziergänger, der mit Mülltüte unterwegs ist. Wer kann es ihnen aber auch verdenken? Dort zählen nachweisbare Fakten oder wenigstens sollte es so sein. Ich bin auch kein notorischer Vereinsmeier, aber ohne die Vereine, wären wir Angler in einer wirklich kläglichen Position und hätten wenig vorzuweisen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Oktober 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Im weitläufigen MV gibt es wahrscheinlichw ein weniger dichtes Straßennetz als in NRW.
> Das heißt man müsste ohne die Wald- und Feldwege zu benutzen, öfter zig Kilometer zum Wasser latschen.



Das ist so verallgemeinert nicht richtig. In vielen Bereichen berechtigt die Angelkarte zur Nutzung der sogenannten LPG - Wege, das sind meist schmale Beton- oder Plattenpisten für die Landwirte. Nachfragen bei der Ausgabestelle lohnt!


----------



## Floma (24. Oktober 2019)

Viele dieser für den landwirtschaftlichen Verkehr beschränken Wege sind eben nicht für so eine Nutzung ausgelegt. Parkmöglichkeiten gibt es nicht, Grundwasserschutzgebiet, etc.. Das weiß auch die FDP. Da hat man nun etwas vorgelegt, im Wissen, dass neben der positiven Wahrnehmung in der Anglergemeinde nichts bei rum kommt.

Wenn das bei dem ein oder anderen Angler ausreicht, um seine Stimme einer bestimmten Partei zu geben, oder auch nicht... Ich meine, da gibt es wichtigere Themen.

Unabhängig davon ist das Problem weniger ein Problem der klassischen Vereinsangler. Dort gibt es in der Regel einen Austausch zwischen Vorstand und Rathaus, Landratsamt, Polizei, etc.. Da gibt es früher oder später für alles eine Lösung. Ohne Verein hat man es ungleich schwerer. Da geht es eher mit dem Rollator Richtung Gewässer, als dass eine Sondergenehmigung erteilt wird.


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich mag mich nicht so recht auf Pro oder Kontra festlegen - bequem ist natürlich immer geil... 

Ich denke allerdings auch an die Bodenbrüter entlang dieser Wege, deren Nester teilweise nur wenige Zentimeter neben dem Fahrweg platziert sind... Vermehrter Lärm, eventueller Begegnungsverkehr (mal eben 50cm ins Gras ausweichen, um nen Reiter/Fahrradfahrer durchzulassen).... nicht gut. 

Müllabladung- bei uns in der Gegend tatsächlich ein Thema, da Sperrmüll /Entsorgung reichlich Gebühren kosten - 
Wo gar keine Autos fahren dürfen, fallen einzelne Fahrzeuge um so mehr auf- und das Risiko aufzufallen ist ungleich höher. Die Chancen, dass sich jemand gestört fühlt und das Kennzeichen notiert sind höher. 
Es muss also nicht immer der Party- oder der Anglermüll sein.


----------



## Waller Michel (25. Oktober 2019)

@Dorschbremse 
Ich verstehe deine Bedenken! 
Aber was zum Beispiel die Bodenbrüter angeht ,sollte ein PKW eines Anglers bedeutend weniger stören als schwere Maschinen aus Land und Forstwirtschaft! 
Auch muss ich mich wiederholen, da wo Angler sind wird mehr Müll beseitigt als Eingebracht, denn in der Regel sind wir " für " die Natur und "nicht" dagegen, dies wird zum Glück mittlerweile nicht nur von allen Fraktionen sondern auch von den Umweltverbänden so gesehen und anerkannt. 
Natürlich sollte es ja jetzt nicht sooo sein das jeder Angler x beliebig alle Landwirtschaftswege befahren hätte dürfen, sondern nur die wo er auch fischereiberechtigt ist und /oder er vielleicht zu einem Gewässerdienst/Reinigung, Gerätschaften hin und /oder Müll ,Holz ,Gras etc zurück transportieren möchte. 
Ich kenne viele Beispiele wo dies nur in einer gewissen Grauzone möglich ist. 
Man könnte zusätzlich natürlich zB. Eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 20 KM/h Gebieten und weitere Maßnahmen zum Schutz von Wald und Flur voraussetzen. 

Unabhängigkeit davon finde ich eine Liberalisierung von Verboten generell eine gute und unumgängliche Sache .

LG Michael


----------



## Fr33 (25. Oktober 2019)

@Waller Michel 

Ich verstehe auf was du hinaus willst. Aber du vermischst wie viele andere hier die Vereinsangler (die sich wirklich um Ihre Gewässer kümmern, diese Bewirtschaften usw.) und den Angler der sich lediglich eine Karte kauft um dann beispielsweise am Main/Rhein usw. angeln zu gehen. Erst genannten würde ich in der Tat solch ein Wegrecht noch einräumen. Klappt sogar hier an einer Kiesgrube - aber da es Betriebswege sind, ist es auch da mit Parken mal gerne schwierig und Stress gibt es da immer mal. 

Meine Erfahrungen am Main und Rhein zeigen mir aber, dass (leider) Angler doch mehr Müll ans Wasser nehmen und dort lassen als einzusammeln. In Parlplatznähe genannter Gewässer findest du nach wie vor Wurm-, Maden-, Maisdosen. Inzwischen auch immer mehr Blister von Kunstködern usw. Paar Meter vom Parkplatz wo man auf den ersten Blick nichts sieht (Gebüsch usw) ist es dann noch schlimmer! Dann ist gleich die Feuerstelle mit Essenresten zusätzlich dabei. Ab 1-2km entfernt vom Parkplatz wird der Müll schlagartig weniger ... klar, die wenigsten haben Bock den Kram vom Auto da 2km hin zu schleppen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Das ist so verallgemeinert nicht richtig. *In vielen Bereichen berechtigt die Angelkarte zur Nutzung der sogenannten LPG - Wege,* das sind meist schmale Beton- oder Plattenpisten für die Landwirte. Nachfragen bei der Ausgabestelle lohnt!




Hier in MV?
Ist mir neu dass die Angelkarte zu mehr als angeln berechtigt.


----------



## Waller Michel (25. Oktober 2019)

Es gibt absolut immer wieder unrühmliche Ausnahmen da hast du auf jeden Fall Recht! 
Trotzdem, die Angler im großen und ganzen sind keine "Säue " und leisten viele viele Stunden für die Natur ,Gewässerschutz etc.
Leider fällt es viel weniger auf wenn 10 Angler sauber gemacht haben, als wenn einer was schmutzig gemacht hat. 
An Rhein ,Main und Co sind die Verhältnisse zudem noch etwas anderes, dort verkehren zum großen Teil andere Gruppen von Anglern nicht selten ohne Legitimation für die Gewässer, dort sind auch lange nicht so viel Wege für Land und Forstwirtschaft die diese Regelung einschließen würden . Zusätzlich könnte man diese Wege wenn eine Verschlechterung eintreten würde dann ausschließen zur Not. 

LG Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Oktober 2019)

MV ist keine unrühmliche Ausnahme,  denn wir haben zum Glück viele Wege, die überhaupt nicht beschränkt sind.
Ist aber sicher auch der Bevölkerungsdichte geschuldet.


----------



## JimiG (25. Oktober 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es gibt ja leicht zu erreichende Stellen an jedem Gewässer, wenn man nicht mehr fit genug ist, sich durchs Unterholz zu wühlen muss man sich eben mit einer solchen Einschränkung abfinden (oder jemanden mitnehmen der einem helfen kann)


Habe es eben erst gelesen. Denke da aber ganz anders drüber da ich ein Mensch mit Behinderung bin und auch gerne mein Hobby ausübe. Ich muss nicht bis ans Wasser fahren aber wenn ich noch 200m laufen muss  um an meine Angelstelle zu kommen dann brauche ich nicht einmal losgehen. Angelstellen für Behinderte gibt es, nur liegen die meistens da wo eh kaum was geht oder sind auch schon besetzt wenn man ankommt. 
Andererseits kommste hier bei uns teilweise an gar kein Gewässer ohne Sondererlaubnis die Feldwege zu befahren und bist auf die Gnade anderer angewiesen und bezahlst noch fürs Fischereirecht ohne es frei ausüben zu dürfen.


----------



## yukonjack (25. Oktober 2019)

Ups, wo ist denn Kochi`s letzter Beitrag geblieben ? War grad noch hier.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Oktober 2019)

JimiG schrieb:


> Denke da aber ganz anders drüber...


Volle Zustimmung!
Und nicht nur, weil du gehandicapt bist.
Wie manche Angler für Einschränkungen beim Angeln (und sei es die Anfahrt) sprechen können, wird mir immer ein Rätsel bleiben ...außer der üblichen Neid-Einstellung, "_da kommen dann ja evtl. welche an MEINEN Platz"_.


----------



## yukonjack (25. Oktober 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung!
> Und nicht nur, weil du gehandicapt bist.
> Wie manche Angler für Einschränkungen beim Angeln (und sei es die Anfahrt) sprechen können, wird mir immer ein Rätsel bleiben ...außer der üblichen Neid-Einstellung, "_da kommen dann ja evtl. welche an MEINEN Platz"_.


Kati, bin nicht immer deiner Meinung aber hier hast du zu 100% ins schwarze getroffen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Oktober 2019)

Eine Anmerkung zu dem Vorgang. In SH wurde eine Anfrage an eine Verkehrsbehörde (Landrat) zu diesem Thema damit beantwortet, dass zur Durchführung von Besatzmaßnahmen, Arbeitsdiensten und Fischereiaufsicht diese Wege befahren werden dürfen. Die Anfrage bezog sich speziell auf die Fischereiaufsicht und die anderen Punkte wurden in dem Zusammenhang mit genannt.

Vereine sind also gut beraten dieses im Vorfeld mit der zuständigen Behörde zu klären. In der Regel wird es da vermutlich keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Oktober 2019)

Ich deute hier aus manchen Einlassungen, dass einige nur die geringe Breite der Türzargen davon abhält mit dem Auto bis aufs Klo zu fahren 

Gehandicapte- okay....


----------



## basslawine (25. Oktober 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich deute hier aus manchen Einlassungen, dass einige nur die geringe Breite der Türzargen davon abhält mit dem Auto bis aufs Klo zu fahren


 Steve McQueen wär hochkant auf 2 Reifen zum Thron gebrummt, Schwergewichtige Amis fahrn auch mit dem V8 von der Haustür zum Briefkasten und zurück.


----------



## yukonjack (25. Oktober 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich deute hier aus manchen Einlassungen, dass einige nur die geringe Breite der Türzargen davon abhält mit dem Auto bis aufs Klo zu fahren
> 
> Gehandicapte- okay....


Ich habe so ca. 70 Fluss km zur Verfügung aber min. 20km Anfahrt. Werde demnächst mal testen wie lange ich zu Fuß(Gepäckmarsch) so brauche.


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Oktober 2019)

Versuch macht kluch - vergiss nicht das ganze medial aufzubauschen, vielleicht gibbet n Orden vonner Klima-Gretel!


----------



## yukonjack (25. Oktober 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Versuch macht kluch - vergiss nicht das ganze medial aufzubauschen, vielleicht gibbet n Orden vonner Klima-Gretel!


Lieber nicht, sonst kommen auch die Männer mit den weißen Jacken und nehmen mich mit..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Oktober 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Lieber nicht, sonst kommen auch die Männer mit den weißen Jacken und nehmen mich mit..



Quatsch, da mach dir mal keine Sorgen, die sind für Monate mit denen beschäftigt, die immer noch den Kopf in den Sand stecken,  aber über die Klima-Gretel quatschen.


----------



## JimiG (26. Oktober 2019)

Fakt ist doch eines: In den meisten Fällen müssen wir Feldwege benutzen um unsere Gewässer zu erreichen und unser Fischereirecht somit auszuüben. Klar kannste viele Wege, wenn kurz mit dem Fahrrad erledigen aber mal nen Stücke mehr wech als 3km zum Gewässer dann wirds schon schwierig und dann beginnen die Probleme meist erst. Das mit dem Neid von wegen der angelt nun an meiner Stelle kenne ich zur Genüge und dieser Futterneid muss weg denn der spaltet uns und lähmt uns als Angler manchmal sogar unsere Interessen auch wirksam einzufordern.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Oktober 2019)

JimiG schrieb:


> Fakt ist doch eines: In den meisten Fällen müssen wir Feldwege benutzen um unsere Gewässer zu erreichen und unser Fischereirecht somit auszuüben. Klar kannste viele Wege, wenn kurz mit dem Fahrrad erledigen aber mal nen Stücke mehr wech als 3km zum Gewässer dann wirds schon schwierig und dann beginnen die Probleme meist erst. Das mit dem Neid von wegen der angelt nun an meiner Stelle kenne ich zur Genüge und dieser Futterneid muss weg denn der spaltet uns und lähmt uns als Angler manchmal sogar unsere Interessen auch wirksam einzufordern.



Hallo,

bei uns durfte man noch nie auf Feldwegen fahren und wir haben etwa 50 Kilometer an Flüssen und altem Kanal. Da die meisten Verpächter Landwirte sind, wäre es kontraproduktiv, denen ihre Wege zu benutzen bzw. zuzuparken oder sich gar mit dem Auto in die Wiese stellen. Ich kenne einige Fälle, da haben Vereine Gewässer nicht mehr verpachtet bekommen, deren Mitglieder hier unangenehm aufgefallen sind.
Wie gesagt, ich kenne es nicht anders, auch aus meiner früheren Zeit, wo ich noch mehr Ansitzfischen ausübte (seit Jahrzehnten bin ich hauptsächlich Fliegen- und Spinnfischer), dass man eben mal auch etwas laufen muss. Soviel ist das auch wieder nicht, da es immer wieder offizielle Strassen/Wege in der Nähe von Gewässern gibt, von denen man auf relativ kurzem Weg, so 100 Meter bis 1 Kilometer ans Wasser kommt. Gut in Ausnahmefällen kann es auch mal mehr sein, ich habe eine Top-Stelle, die ich ab und an zum Ansitzfischen aufsuche, da sind es schon hin und zurück so knappe 4 Kilometer, aber die Stelle ist es auch wert, da hinzulaufen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Grünknochen (26. Oktober 2019)

So das ganz normale Leben als Angler. Und wenn ich statt mit der Angel mit der Kamera unterwegs bin, sieht es auch nicht sehr viel anders aus...
Der FDP Antrag war schlicht ne Nullnummer, deren Erfolglosigkeit von Anfang an jenseits aller parteipolitischen Präferenzen für oder gegen das Angeln feststand. M.a.W.: Die Ablehnung hat wirklich rein gar nichts damit zu tun, ob man Pro, Contra oder aber Neutral gegenüber dem Angeln eingestellt ist. Nicht umsonst Verkehrsausschuss!!!


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Oktober 2019)

Mal ein Kommentar nur zum Nachdenken! 
Wenn das so ist, sollte man doch mal eine Gleichstellung beantragen und es Jägern und Imkern auch verbieten, oder fahren die andere Autos als wir ?


----------



## Grünknochen (26. Oktober 2019)

Kein Thema. Mein Posting ist das Ergebnis sog. Nachdenkens...


----------



## rippi (26. Oktober 2019)

Ja man sollte die Wege auch für Jäger, Imker, Landwirte sperren. Zudem trete ich dafür ein, dass nicht-angelnde Personen (NAPs) sich künftig nur noch auf 400 m an ein Gewässer nähern dürfen, außer es ist gesondert als Erholungsgewässergebiet 2.Art gekennzeichnet. Das hat Vorteile für alle, so können keine gestohlenen Fahrräder mehr in Flüssen versenkt werden und es werden keine Hunde mehr in Stadtteichen von Alligatoren gefressen.


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Oktober 2019)

Wenn eine Ablehnung, von vornherein klar war und das will ich gar nicht anzweifeln!
Dieses Geschehen ist unabhängig der Sache , der Gesetze und der Gerechtigkeit,  sondern nur wegen denen die den Antrag gestellt haben?
Dann sollte man vielleicht das ganze System mal gründlich überdenken?


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Oktober 2019)

Die StVO definiert nicht "landwirtschaftlichen Verkehr".  Entscheident ist die Rechtssprechung, die das Durch- bzw. Befahren zu dem Zweck der Bewirtschaftung "im Sinne landwirtschaftlicher Erzeugung tierischer oder pflanzlicher Art" erlaubt. Ein Angler, der rein angeln will, fällt somit genausowenig darunter wie ein Naturphotograf oder ein Kanufahrer oder Badegast, der eine entlegene Stelle sucht.
Es kann nicht angehen, dass nun jede Interessengruppe einen Anspruch zur Nutzung geltend machen will.


----------



## 0ggy (26. Oktober 2019)

Moin 

Du willst also das System Demokratie überdenken? Na dann schlag mal was besseres vor.

Oggy


----------



## fishhawk (26. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ich habe eine Top-Stelle, die ich ab und an zum Ansitzfischen aufsuche, da sind es schon hin und zurück so knappe 4 Kilometer, aber die Stelle ist es auch wert, da hinzulaufen



Ich hab früher am unterfränkischen Main gefischt und da waren auch so einige Kilometer Strecke nur über landwirtschaftliche Wege , teils sogar asphaltiert, erreichbar. War aber überall "Durchfahrt verboten" .

Ich hatte dazu ein Klapprad mit Anhänger im Kombi. Vorteil war, dass ich an manchen Plätzen dann der einzige Angler war.

Was mich aber gestört hat war, dass die Angler ggf. sanktioniert wurden, andere widerrechtliche Nutzer scheinbar nicht.

Ich wurde z.B. mal von der WAPO wegen meines Fahrrades gerügt, weil das ja gegen Zeichen 250 verstößt. Allerdings haben die mich zum Glück nicht beim Fahren erwischt.

Wenn am Wochenende aber ganze Familenclans mit mehreren Autos, Zelten, Pavillions, Grills,  Lagerfeuer etc. direkt am Wasser standen, ist denen entweder nichts passiert oder es war ihnen egal. Die standen jedenfalls regelmäßig dort, wie die Spuren unter der Woche dann zeigten.

Und so viel Müll konnte und wollte ich mit meine Klapprad auch nicht abtransportieren. Also bin ich dran vorbeigefahren.



Waller Michel schrieb:


> sollte man doch mal eine Gleichstellung beantragen und es Jägern und Imkern auch verbieten,



Bei Jägern und Imkern sieht die Rechtsprechung wohl den Bewirtschaftungsaspekt im Vordergrund, bei Anglern eher das Hobby.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Oktober 2019)

Wir sind in der Hinsicht wohl eher wie Pilzsammler anzusehen. Und, wäre der Antrag angenommen worden, hätten sie den nächsten gestellt, solange bis die Verkehrsregelung durch 1000 Ausnahmen komplett unnötig geworden wäre.


----------



## yukonjack (26. Oktober 2019)

Jungs, befahrt doch einfach die Wege. Befahre selber seit ca. 50 Jahren Wald u. Feldwege (ganz ganz früher zum Vög…, heute nur noch zum Angeln) und bin noch nie erwischt worden.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Oktober 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Jungs, befahrt doch einfach die Wege. Befahre selber seit ca. 50 Jahren Wald u. Feldwege (ganz ganz früher zum Vög…, heute nur noch zum Angeln) und bin noch nie erwischt worden.


Beim Angeln?


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Oktober 2019)

Beim f...... ahren!


----------



## hans albers (26. Oktober 2019)




----------



## torstenhtr (26. Oktober 2019)

Den Zugang zu Angelgewässern zu erleichtern ist meiner Meinung nach eines der wichtigsten Themen für anglerfreundlich aufgestellte Anglerverbände. Dazu gehören natürlich Durchfahrtsgenehmigungen als auch Parkplätze für Angler. Nicht Jeder ist Spinnangler oder denke an Senioren, die kann man nicht mehrere km durch den Wald jagen. Ich bin eher überrascht, dass es in anderen Bundesländern keine ähnlichen Regelungen wie in Brandenburg gibt und wie man überhaupt gegen einen zumutbaren Gewässerzugang sein kann. Das anglerdiskriminierende Müllargument überzeugt mich nicht.
Ich denke, der Vorstoß der FDP hätte Erfolg haben können, wenn die Verbände besser unterstützt hätten, wenn Petitionen erstellt und Stimmen gesammelt würden. 

Wie das hier funktioniert, dazu ein Artikel in der MOZ:
https://www.moz.de/landkreise/oder-spree/fuerstenwalde/artikel6/dg/0/1/1501349/

"Das Fahrzeug von Burkhard Müller ist* voll beladen. Ruten, Kescher, Koffer, Zelt und Stuhl - alles Gerätschaften, die ein Angler so braucht*, um dicke Fische an den Haken zu bekommen. Der 62-Jährige ist auf den Weg zur Spree. An der Berkenbrücker Chaussee biegt er rechts ab und will wie gewohnt den Weg entlang der Umgehungsstraße nehmen, um zu seiner bevorzugten Angelstelle unweit der Brücke zu kommen. Beim Verlassen der Chaussee stoppt ihn ein Hinweisschild mit der Aufschrift: "Waldweg. Frei für berechtigte Angler mit gültiger Waldfahrgenehmigung."

Entsprechende Rechtsgrundlage ist hier zu finden:
https://bravors.brandenburg.de/verordnungen/waldbefv

§ 1 Umfang und Grenzen der Gestattungsbefugnis

(2) Ein wichtiger Grund liegt nur dann vor, wenn eine Tätigkeit nur durch das Befahren des Waldes möglich ist. Insbesondere liegt ein wichtiger Grund bei Unternehmen vor, die Einrichtungen wie Bahn-, Telekommunikations-, Gas-, Wasser- und Stromversorgungsanlagen im Wald unterhalten. Ein wichtiger Grund liegt auch bei Inhabern von Angelberechtigungen vor, die das Angelgewässer nicht über öffentliche Straßen und Wege erreichen können und* wenn die Erreichung ohne die Benutzung des Kraftfahrzeuges unzumutbar erschwert werden würde*.



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Mal ganz anders gefragt: Ist es denn bei Euch tatsächlich ein drängendes Problem, dass die genannten Wege NICHT frei sind? Was wäre denn dadurch - außer Bequemlichkeit - gewonnen? Ich bin ja echt ein Freund politischer Initiativen pro Angler, aber in dem Fall frage ich mich dann doch, ob's nicht dringendere Anliegen gibt. Allerdings hat der Antrag die Belange und Leistungen der Angler einmal mehr ins Plenum getragen, das ist im Sinne von "der stete Tropfen höhlt den Stein" gut.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Oktober 2019)

So gehört sich das!


----------



## schlotterschätt (26. Oktober 2019)

Die Waldfahrgestattung kann auch Online beantragt werden. Kostet für 3 Jahre 15 Euro+Porto.
https://www.lavb.de/form/wald/
Hier noch die Aufstellung für die einzelnen Gewässer.
https://www.lavb.de/waldfahrgenehmigung/
Geht schon 'n bißchen was, wenn man nur will.
In der bööösen DDR (Ostzone) war das Befahren von Wald-und Feldwegen, außer in militärischen Sperrbereichen, eigentlich kein Thema.


----------



## Minimax (26. Oktober 2019)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> In der bööösen DDR (Ostzone) war das Befahren von Wald-und Feldwegen, außer in militärischen Sperrbereichen, eigentlich kein Thema.



Klar, bloß womit?  Bitte nicht böse nehmen, kleiner Scherz zur Auflockerung.
Mit der LAVB Waldgenehhmigung hatt ich auch mal geliebäugelt- aber die ist eben nicht generell, sondern nur für einige Seen.
Kumpel und ich machen das oft so: Mit dem Angelmobil über den verbotenen weg fahren, Gerödel abprotzen und dann den Wagen zum "offiziellen" weg zurück fahren und abstellen. 
Aber für ne generelle Immer überall fahren Erlaubnis nur für Angler gibt's halt ne Fülle stichhaltiger Gegenargumente, das muss man auch sehen. Bin da auch eher kritisch-schwankend.
Hg 
Minimax


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (26. Oktober 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Parlamentarismus ist (leider) mehr Schauspiel als Politik.
> Ein Antrag einer einzelnen Oppositionspartei... wird so was nicht grundsätzlich abgebügelt?
> Was wäre aber Aufgabe einer Lobby-Organisation, wie der DAFV sie eigentlich sein sollte?
> 
> ...


Richtig! Meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach hast Du das sehr zutreffend beschrieben!
Mir tut das richtig weh, wenn ich sehe wie wenig Einfluss, Kampagnenfähigkeit und strategische und taktische Kapazitäten und Willen der Verband hat.
Wie man das anders machen kann kann man auf der anderen Seite des großen Teiches bei der NRA sehen! (unabhängig ob man die Ziele der NRA teilt oder nicht). Von der NRA könnte man lernen wie Lobbyismus funktioniert. In vielen Bundesstaaten sind Kandidaten ohne Unterstützung der NRA chancenlos, bei den parteiinternen Vorwahlen und in der Wahl. Das betrifft Senatoren,  Kongressabgeordnete, Gouverneure und republikanische Präsidentschaftskandidaten. Selbst demokratische Kandidaten für das Präsidentenamt müssen eine vergleichsweise moderate Position bezüglich des 2. Zusatzartikels beziehen um in bestimmten Swingstates gewinnen zu können, d.h. nach der gewonnenen Vorwahl moderater werden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Oktober 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Warum sollten wir auch gesellschaftlich in irgendeiner Form die Arbeit der Angler an vielen tausenden Stunden an den Gewässern anerkennen. Viel lieber Bürokratisieren, weiterhin diffuse Wegerechte am Leben erhalten und Konfliktpotentiale schüren. Warum in der Welt sollte ein Weg nicht genutzt werden dürfen, wenn er Existiert?!



Darüber brauchen wir uns in S-A aber keine Platte machen, denn hierzulande durften Angler schon immer solche Wege frei nutzen. Und das bleibt auch hoffentlich noch lange so.


----------



## Grünknochen (27. Oktober 2019)

Ich verstehe im Grunde die ganze Diskussion nicht. Wenn es so ist, dass die (reine) Ausübung der Angelei keine wirtschaftliche Nutzung ist, die Straßenverkehrsbehörden in jedem Bundesland aber die Möglichkeit haben, Einzelfall bezogene Ausnahmegenehmigungen zu erteilen, ist doch alles in Butter und klar/ sinnvoll geregelt. Hier wird ein ''Problem'' aufgebauscht, dass es in Wirklichkeit gar nicht gibt. Ich sehe in der Sache absolut keinen Grund, das Angeln im Vergleich zu anderen privaten Nutzungsmöglichkeiten zu privilegieren. Mit unzureichendem Lobbyismus oder fehlender Anerkennung der Freizeitfischerei hat das Scheitern der FDP Initiative beim besten Willen nichts zu tun. Hier geht's um Straßenverkehrsrecht und nix anderes. Der FDP Antrag war mindestens just for the show., möglicherweise sogar kontraproduktiv, weil er auf eine Rechtslage aufmerksam macht, bei der Handlungsspielräume auf administrativer Ebene eingeengt werden...


----------



## fishhawk (27. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Der FDP Antrag war mindestens just for the show



Was soll eine Oppositionspartei auch anderes tun, als die Regierungsmehrheit ab und zu pieksen.



yukonjack schrieb:


> Jungs, befahrt doch einfach die Wege. Befahre selber seit ca. 50 Jahren Wald u. Feldwege (ganz ganz früher zum Vög…, heute nur noch zum Angeln) und bin noch nie erwischt worden.



Kommt auf die lokalen Umstände an.  Ein Normalbürger riskiert nur ein Knöllchen, ein Angler ggf. auch seinen Erlaubnisschein.

Wie Lajos bereits geschrieben hat, ist das Befahren dieser Wege bei vielen Vereinen in unserer Gegend auch vereinsintern verboten.

Wurden auch schon Angler nicht in Vereine aufgenommen, weil sie im Probejahr dabei erwischt wurden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Oktober 2019)

Wie Lajos und fishhaw bereits geschrieben, gelten in vielen  Gegenden das Befahren diese Wege  als "vereinsschädigendes Verhalten". Das Befahren dieser Wege bringen Ärger mit der unteren Naturschutzbehörde, den Landwirten, den Forstämtern usw. und gefährden die friedliche Coexistenz und somit oft auch die Pachten der Fischereirechte. Die Vereinsmitglieder verstehen und respektieren dies nahezu vollständig, und die paar Ausnahmen, die begriffstutzig und uneinsichtig sind, braucht eben keiner und deswegen diese deutlichen Vereinsregelungen. Meist sind diese Vereinsregelungen auch nur existent, um den Wegeberechtigten zu zeigen, dass die Vereine die Nutzungsregelung ernstnehmen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Oktober 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Den Zugang zu Angelgewässern zu erleichtern ist meiner Meinung nach eines der wichtigsten Themen für anglerfreundlich aufgestellte Anglerverbände. Dazu gehören natürlich Durchfahrtsgenehmigungen als auch Parkplätze für Angler. Nicht Jeder ist Spinnangler oder denke an Senioren, die kann man nicht mehrere km durch den Wald jagen. Ich bin eher überrascht, dass es in anderen Bundesländern keine ähnlichen Regelungen wie in Brandenburg gibt und wie man überhaupt gegen einen zumutbaren Gewässerzugang sein kann. Das anglerdiskriminierende Müllargument überzeugt mich nicht.
> Ich denke, der Vorstoß der FDP hätte Erfolg haben können, wenn die Verbände besser unterstützt hätten, wenn Petitionen erstellt und Stimmen gesammelt würden.
> 
> Wie das hier funktioniert, dazu ein Artikel in der MOZ:
> ...



@torstenhtr

Das ist aber nicht allgemein zutreffend, denn dieses von dir zitierte Gesetz erlaubt nicht generell das Befahren von Waldwegen für Angler, sondern erlaubt Waldbesitzern Wegenutzung  an Angler unter bstimmten Bedingunegen zu vergeben. Oder sehe ich das falsch?!
Denn dann klingt das schon etwas anders, als man es aus deinem Posting lesen kann ...

*Verordnung zum Befahren des Waldes mit Kraftfahrzeugen (Waldbefahrungsverordnung - WaldBefV)*
*§ 1*
*Umfang und Grenzen der Gestattungsbefugnis*
"Aus diesem Grund dürfen die Waldbesitzer nur in atypischen Einzelfällen und bei Vorliegen wichtiger Gründe eine Gestattung erteilen, wenn dadurch der Wald nicht gefährdet und in seinen Funktionen nicht beeinträchtigt wird."

Zudem betrifft dieses Gesetz nicht die STVO bezüglich der Deutung des im Eröffnungsposting betreffenden Verkehrsschildes.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Oktober 2019)

Man kommt sehr schnell dahinter warum solche Vorschläge zur Änderung never niemals fruchten werden.
Dabei geht's am Allerwenigsten um irgendwelche Waldbestände, Rechte von Eigentümern (die können selbst entscheiden wer wo auf dem Besitz langrommelt) oder gar mögliche Müllverklappung oder Störung diverser Fauna & Flora.

Es geht schlichtweg darum bestehende landeseigene Gesetzgebungen der einzelnen BL nicht national zu pauschalisieren.
Jedes BL backt in fast allen Dingen seine eigenen Brötchen und genau das gibt man auch nicht freiwillig heraus.
Das ist heute nicht viel anders wie vor 200 und mehr Jahren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Oktober 2019)

@Bimmelrudi,
die STVO ist eine Bundesrechtsverordnung und geltend für die Bundesrepublik Deutschlands; um dies geht es im Eröffnungsposting.
Was @tortsenhtr angesprochen hat, ist das Waldgesetz, welches ein Bundesland selbst beschließen kann.

Dies muss man auseinenderhalten!


----------



## fishhawk (27. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> die STVO ist eine Bundesrechtsverordnung und geltend für die Bundesrepublik Deutschlands



So ist es, es ging um Zeichen 250 mit Zusatzschild "landwirtschaftlicher Verkehr frei".

Die FDP hat beantragt, dass Angler grundsätzlich unter landwirtschaftlichen Verkehr fallen, egal wohin diese Wege nun auch führen.

Ein Zusatzschild "frei für Angelberechtigte" könnte auf lokaler Ebene ja heute schon an bestimmten Wegen angebracht werden, wenn die Gewässer sonst nicht auf zumutbare Weise erreichbar wären.

Und Vereinsführung, Gewässerwarte, Aufseher, etc. die Bewirtschaftungsmaßnahmen durchführen, gilt zumindest in den meisten Ländern ja bereits "landwirtschaftlicher Verkehr".

Ärgerlich ist halt oft, dass sich Angler meist an die Vorschriften halten, während andere Nutzer drauf pfeifen, weil ihnen kaum was passiert.

Es gilt halt nur gleiches Recht für alle, aber nicht gleiches Unrecht.


----------



## kati48268 (27. Oktober 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich sehe in der Sache absolut keinen Grund, das Angeln im Vergleich zu anderen privaten Nutzungsmöglichkeiten zu privilegieren.


Ich schon, denn der Angler hängt IMMER auch finanziell mit drin (Vereinsbeitrag, Karte) und hat bereits eine besondere/zusätzliche Berechtigung sein Ziel in der Natur aufzusuchen, während dies die Pilzsammler, Naturfotografen, Vogelbeobachter & Quicki im PKW-Pärchen eben nicht betrifft.


----------



## kati48268 (27. Oktober 2019)

_...meine Fresse, wie löscht man denn hier einen 2fach geposteten Beitrag?!_


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Oktober 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi,
> die STVO ist eine Bundesrechtsverordnung und geltend für die Bundesrepublik Deutschlands; um dies geht es im Eröffnungsposting.
> Was @tortsenhtr angesprochen hat, ist das Waldgesetz, welches ein Bundesland selbst beschließen kann.
> 
> Dies muss man auseinenderhalten!



Es ist dennoch Ländersache, sonst gäbe es in einigen BL nicht diese Möglichkeit.
Bleib ich einfach im eigenen BL, so kann jeder Angler diese Land- und Forstwege befahren um Gewässer zu erreichen, sofern dies nicht mit anderen Regelungen kollidiert.
Dies ist auch erforderlich, denn die Angler haben Hege- und Pflegepflicht und müssen zur Erfüllung eben jene Wege zwangsläufig benutzen.
Schon allein deshalb gibt es bei uns diese Generalregel.
Ausnahmen bestätigen oftmals die Regel, vor allem wenn solche Wege durch NSGs führen. Denn dann sind hohe Hürden im Weg, wo mitunter der Irrsinn mit Befahrgenehmigungen absurd wird.
Ein treffliches Beispiel dafür hier vor Ort sind div. Gewässer um Gerwisch rum, wo selbst der Gewässerwart 3 unterschiedliche Befahrgenehmigungen brauch, um überhaupt dort hin zu kommen.
Für die einzelnen Mitglieder des Vereins, der für die Pflege der Gewässer zuständig ist, liegen die Hürden nochmals höher.

Gibt genug in unserem Land wo anstatt Kleinstaaterei national wirkende Regelungen oftmals sinnvoller wären.
Den bundeseinheitlichen Fischereischein wird es auch nie geben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Oktober 2019)

Nein, die STVO ist in allen BL gleich;
das gebrachte  Beispiel betrifft das Waldgesetz; sollte dort am Waldweg das im Eingangsposting genannte Schild stehen, ist es so wie überall in ganz D gültig!
Das Waldgesetz erlaubt in einigen BL z.B. den Waldeigentümern (!) Ausnahmen in der Waldwegzung zu machen, sofern eben nicht das genannte Verkehrsschild dort steht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Oktober 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich schon, denn der Angler hängt IMMER auch finanziell mit drin (Vereinsbeitrag, Karte) und hat bereits eine besondere/zusätzliche Berechtigung sein Ziel in der Natur aufzusuchen, während dies die Pilzsammler, Naturfotografen, Vogelbeobachter & Quicki im PKW-Pärchen eben nicht betrifft.



Was aber das Gesetz nicht aushebelt.
Das gezeigte Verkehrsschild erlaubt nach STVO alleinig landwirtschftliche Nutzung.
Wer wem Geld zahlt und wieviel ist unerheblich.

Der Weg, die StVO zu ändern, erweitern, kann nur über die Gesetzgebung gehen, so gesehen war der FDP Antrag an der einzig richtigen Stelle.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Oktober 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nein, die STVO ist in allen BL gleich;
> das gebrachte  Beispiel betrifft Das Waldgesetz erlaubt in einigen BL z.B. den Waldeigentümern (!) Ausnahmen in der Waldwegzung zu machen, sofern eben nicht das genannte Verkehrsschild dort steht.



Das eine hat mit dem anderen aber auch nix zu tun. Denn an nicht öffentlichen Straßen und Wegen darf dieses Schild sowieso nicht aufgestellt werden. Dort stehen bestenfalls nichtamtliche Hinweisschilder, wofür man sich dann an den Eigentümer wenden sollte, um sie befahren zu dürfen.

Hier mal zum Nachlesen wie es bei uns in S-A gehändelt wird.
https://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/PDF/Gewaesserwirtschaft/Befahren_freier_Landschaften_20161125.pdf

https://s3.kleine-anfragen.de/ka-prod/st/7/1116.pdf

Die Fischereiwirtschaft in Gewässern mit nicht herrenlosen Fischen unterliegt der Landwirtschaft, und damit sind mit Schild 250 gekennzeichnete Wege für jeden Angler befahrbar. Ausnahmen sind zb. Hochwasserschutzanlagen wie Deiche etc.


----------



## torstenhtr (27. Oktober 2019)

Das ist die rechtliche Grundlage; der LAVB hat entsprechende Waldwege für die betroffenden Gewässer ausgehandelt. 
Es geht hier auch nicht darum, jeden Waldweg befahren zu dürfen, sondern Wege zu nutzen, die einen zumutbaren Zugang zum Gewässer ermöglichen.

"Frei für landwirtschaftlichen Verkehr" ist noch ein anderer Fall; hier macht es noch weniger Sinn Angler zu beschränken - das Beispiel aus SA zeigt, mit politischen Willen ist eine Verbesserung im Sinne von Anglern absolut machbar.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @torstenhtr
> Das ist aber nicht allgemein zutreffend, denn dieses von dir zitierte Gesetz erlaubt nicht generell das Befahren von Waldwegen für Angler, sondern erlaubt Waldbesitzern Wegenutzung  an Angler unter bstimmten Bedingunegen zu vergeben. Oder sehe ich das falsch?!
> Denn dann klingt das schon etwas anders, als man es aus deinem Posting lesen kann ...


----------



## fishhawk (27. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Fischereiwirtschaft in Gewässern mit nicht herrenlosen Fischen unterliegt der Landwirtschaft, und damit sind mit Schild 250 gekennzeichnete Wege für jeden Angler befahrbar.



Also ich hab da nur was von künstlichen Anlage oder privaten Teichen, die gewerblich betrieben werden, gelesen.

Was macht nun ein Angler, der nicht zum Forellenpuff fahren will, sondern zur Elbe, zum Natursee etc. ?



torstenhtr schrieb:


> mit politischen Willen ist eine Verbesserung im Sinne von Anglern absolut machbar.



Sehe ich auch so.  

Ich frage mich nur, wo dieser politische Wille herkommen soll.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Oktober 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das eine hat mit dem anderen aber auch nix zu tun. Denn an nicht öffentlichen Straßen und Wegen darf dieses Schild sowieso nicht aufgestellt werden. Dort stehen bestenfalls nichtamtliche Hinweisschilder, wofür man sich dann an den Eigentümer wenden sollte, um sie befahren zu dürfen.
> 
> Hier mal zum Nachlesen wie es bei uns in S-A gehändelt wird.
> https://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/PDF/Gewaesserwirtschaft/Befahren_freier_Landschaften_20161125.pdf
> ...



Sorry, Du legst dies absolut falsch aus. Hier geht es um gewerbliche Fischereiewirtschaft, das darft du nicht mit Wegenutzung zum Angeln verwechseln!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Oktober 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Sorry, Du legst dies absolut falsch aus. Hier geht es um gewerbliche Fischereiewirtschaft, das darft du nicht mit Wegenutzung zum Angeln verwechseln!



Falsch...gewerbliche Fischerei hat rein gar nix damit zu tun. Denn die gibt es an besagten Gewässern überhaupt nicht.
Natürlich fallen jene gewerbl. genutzten Gewässer unter die Landwirtschaft.
Dies gilt aber ebenso für Fischereibefugte, die im Besitz des Fischereischeins sind...und das sind Angler.
Dieses Recht des Befahrens jener Land/Forstwege für Angler hierzulande ist nichts neues, sondern eine Reaktivierung aus Zeiten vor der Wende.
Dieses Recht besteht in fast allen der 5 neuen Bundesländer.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Oktober 2019)

...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Oktober 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also ich hab da nur was von künstlichen Anlage oder privaten Teichen, die gewerblich betrieben werden, gelesen.
> 
> Was macht nun ein Angler, der nicht zum Forellenpuff fahren will, sondern zur Elbe, zum Natursee etc. ?



Einfach mal etwas weiter lesen und nicht nur die ersten paar Zeilen. Der Angler fährt zum Gewässer und geht angeln.
Es gibt hier nur sehr wenige Gewässer, die du aktuell nur mit einigem bürokratischen Hürden anfahren kannst. Bei deutlich mehr wie 90% aller Gewässer in S-A kannst du quasi mit dem Fahrzeug am Ufer parken. Und die allermeisten liegen mitten in der Pampa, wo du ohne Fahrzeug eh nicht hinkommst.

Andersrum gibt es aber auch ein paar Gewässer, die motorisiert überhaupt nicht anfahrbar sind, eben weil zb nen Elbdamm davor verläuft.
Da kannste machen was de willst, dafür gibt es auch niemals ne Befahrgenehmigung...da heißt es halt 3km querfeldein latschen. Macht natürlich niemand, folglich sind diese Gewässer sich selbst überlassen obwohl es Pachtgewässer sind.
Es gab jahrelang quasi ne Grauzone für Befahrgenehmigungen hier, wo du bei Bauer Heinz danach gefragt hast, er dir fürn Heiermann das Ding ausstellte, und Behörden diese später wieder für nichtig erklärte.
Da sind reihenweise Angler richtig viel Geld losgeworden und bekamen auch noch diverse Anzeigen.
Kann da selbst nen Lied von singen.


----------



## fishhawk (27. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Einfach mal etwas weiter lesen und nicht nur die ersten paar Zeilen. Der Angler fährt zum Gewässer und geht angeln.



Hab schon gelesen, dass auch Fischereibefugte nach § 3 FischG darunter fallen.  Für mich liest sich das halt so, als ob es sich ebenfalls auf die vorgenannten Gewässer mit nicht herrenlosen Fischen bezieht.

Und das dürfte in einer Vielzahl der Gewässer eben nicht der Fall sein.

Aber da kennt ihr Locals euch sicher besser aus.



> Da sind reihenweise Angler richtig viel Geld losgeworden und bekamen auch noch diverse Anzeigen.



So wie hier?

https://www.mz-web.de/wittenberg/an...cht-mehr-fuer-hobby-fischer-zur-elbe-28019542


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Oktober 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> So wie hier?
> 
> https://www.mz-web.de/wittenberg/an...cht-mehr-fuer-hobby-fischer-zur-elbe-28019542



Ja sowas in der Art. 
Es gibt halt einige Pachtgewässer, die zb nur über private Gelände erreichbar sind. Die Eigentümer dürfen aber keine Genehmigungen ausstellen, sondern nur Behörden.
Das ist das eine, das andere ist, wie man oder wer diese Genehmigungen erhält.
Auch da gibt es recht skurile Limitierungen. Zb ein kleiner See mit Elbverbindung, erreichbar nur über eine privat genutzte Agrarfläche.
Genehmigungen gibt es dafür nicht mehr, obwohl es ein reguläres Pachtgewässer des LAV ist. Die einzigen Angler die dafür eine Genehmigung haben sind jene, welche diese Genehmigung bereits vor 5 Jahren hatten, denn diese wurde weiterhin verlängert. Jene Angler wohnen aber in einem völlig andren Landkreis, minimum 30km entfernt vom Gewässer. Alle andren schauen mittlerweile doof in die Röhre, selbst Ortsansässige.
Bei LSG/NSG isses auch übel, auch da haben wir einige Gewässer die mittendrin liegen und man kommt eigentlich nicht mehr hin.
Und das wird die nächsten Jahre sicherlich auch nicht besser durch Natura2000, eher im Gegenteil.

So schön auf dem Papier unser Gewässerpool manchem Außenstehenden erscheint, es gibt weiß Gott nicht wenige von uns Hiesigen die mit Recht einen nicht geringen Teil dieses Pools hinterfragen, warum für sich selbst überlassene oder gar überhaupt nicht begehbare Gewässer überhaupt noch Pachtverträge existieren/verlängert werden. Besatz findet sowieso nicht statt, und wenn dann sind es ausgewählte wenige Gewässer.
Kenne in meinem näheren Umfeld ohne weiteres etliche Gewässer, die seit minimum 10 Jahren keine Angler mehr gesehen haben...und genauso schauen sie dann auch aus..


----------



## Waller Michel (27. Oktober 2019)

Man braucht ja fast ein Jurastudium um hier zu wissen was man wo darf ,was nicht oder vielleicht mit Genehmigung von wem auch immer ?????
Um so mehr fühle ich mich bestätigt in meiner Meinung das solche Regelungen , Verordnungen, Gesetze und Verbote dringend vereinfacht und liberalisiert gehören!
Desweiteren bin ich mir auch absolut sicher, das dieses Wegerecht nur für Angler gelten sollten die an dem angefahrenem Gewässer auch ein Angelrecht haben und nicht das jeder Angler x beliebig Landwirtschafts und Forstwege befahren darf ! Das wäre in der Tat totaler Unfug .
Was wir aber nicht vergessen sollten, sind ältere und gesundheitlich beeinträchtigte Angler ,die nicht die Möglichkeit haben, große Strecken ans Wasser zu laufen.
Außerdem  sehe ich das nicht als Privileg speziell für Angler ,sondern als Gleichstellung mit Jägern und Imkern .
Beide Parteien sind hobbymäßig mit der Beschaffung von Lebensmitteln beschäftigt, genau wie Angler 

LG


----------



## kati48268 (27. Oktober 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Was aber das Gesetz nicht aushebelt.
> Das gezeigte Verkehrsschild erlaubt nach STVO alleinig landwirtschftliche Nutzung.
> Wer wem Geld zahlt und wieviel ist unerheblich.


Da hast du ja recht, das hab ich aber auch nicht in Frage gestellt.
Ging mir um den 'Gerechtigkeits-Aspekt' (wenn ich das so nennen darf), 
den mein lieber Kollege Grünknochen eingebracht hat.


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. Oktober 2019)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> In der bööösen DDR (Ostzone) war das Befahren von Wald-und Feldwegen, außer in militärischen Sperrbereichen, eigentlich kein Thema.



die hatten damals auch keine FDP , die für die allgemeine gleichmäßige verteilung für rennpappen für alle sorgten.
ich schätze mal die mangelwirtschaft des pleite staats mit mauer drum, sorgte schon dafür , das nicht alle angler durch die wälder und felder geheizt sind .
die anderen haben das warscheinlich gelassen weil stoßdämpfer und achsen auch mangelware waren 
nur und das ist ja der springende punkt.
seit dem die angelindustrie jedem vorgibt mindestens ein halbes wohnzimmer ans wasser schleppen zu müssen, steigt das bedürfnis mit der wohlstandskarre bis ans ufer zu fahren.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Oktober 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Man braucht ja fast ein Jurastudium um hier zu wissen was man wo darf ,was nicht oder vielleicht mit Genehmigung von wem auch immer ?????



Hallo,

kommt auf das Bundesland an, bei uns in Bayern ist es einfach, weil klar geregelt (wenn auch vielleicht nicht zu aller Zufriedenheit): Bei "Anlieger frei" darf jeder Angler reinfahren, bei "Land- und forstwirtschaftlicher Verkehr frei" eben nur Funktionsträger wie Gewässerwarte, Fischereiaufseher etc.. Bei Feld- und Waldwegen, auch sognannte Bauerfuhren, ist das Befahren grundsätzlich verboten. Nach dem Fischereigesetz hat der Angler ja auch kein Ufer*befahrungs*recht sondern ein Ufer*betretungs*srecht. Ich sah darin die letzten 60 Jahre eigentlich kein Problem.
Ausnahmen, in meinem Verein, bilden nur unsere zwei Baggerseen, da uns da auch die Ufergrundstücke gehören und man dadurch zumindest teilweise bis ans Wasser fahren kann.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Waller Michel (28. Oktober 2019)

Habe mich aus Beruflichen Gründen  ( Nebenberuflich ) auch mit diesen Gesetzen beschäftigt speziell das Fischereirecht und bin auch einigermaßen im Bilde .
Das kann und sollte man aber Bundesland übergreifend nicht bei jedem vorraussetzen / vorraussetzen müssen!
Wenigstens sollte in diesem Punkt eine einfache und verständliche Reglung bundesweit gefunden werden.
Deshalb setze ich mich wenigstens jetzt und hier für eine Liberalisierung und vereinfachung der Rechte und Regeln ein.
Nicht zuletzt da wie ich auch, viele Angler und auch Gäste aus dem Ausland, Bundesland übergreifend angeln .
Es sollte kein Angler durch komplizierte Reglungen in Bedrängnis kommen, der eigentlich alles richtig machen möchte und gesetzestreu ist.

LG Michael


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Oktober 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kommt auf das Bundesland an, bei uns in Bayern ist es einfach, weil klar geregelt (wenn auch vielleicht nicht zu aller Zufriedenheit): Bei "Anlieger frei" darf jeder Angler reinfahren, bei "Land- und forstwirtschaftlicher Verkehr frei" eben nur Funktionsträger wie Gewässerwarte, Fischereiaufseher etc..



Das ist so nicht korrekt. Wenn Pachtgewässer ausschließlich über  "Land- und forstwirtschaftlicher Verkehr frei"-Wege erreichbar sind und es entsprechende Regelungen zwischen den zuständigen Kommunen und dem Besitzer gibt, ist die Befahrung durch Angler teils zulässig. In meinem Verein gab es einen Vorfall, wo Angler von der Polizei mit einem Ordnungsgeld belegt wurden und der Verein nach einigen fruchtlosen Diskussionen mit der betreffenden Kommune wegen dieser Sache vor Gericht zog (Zugang zum Pachtgewässer nur über entsprechenden Weg möglich) und es wurde zu unseren Gunsten entschieden. Wir haben diese Umstände auch an einem weiteren großen Pachtgewässer. Ohne diese Regelung wären die Gewässer nämlich gar nicht an Angelvereine zu verpachten.


----------



## fishhawk (28. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht korrekt.



Was Lajos schreibt, deckt sich m.W. aber erstmal grundsätzlich mit einer Entscheidung des BayOLG.

Danach gelten Angler eben nicht als landwirtschaftlicher Verkehr, sofern sie keine Bewirtschaftungsmaßnahmen durchführen.

Dass es in Einzelfällen vor Ort Sonderregelungen für die Zufahrt zu bestimmten Gewässern geben kann, wird ja dadurch nicht bestritten.

Wobei ich es klüger finde, die Zufahrtsrechte im Vorfeld abzuklären, als es im Nachhinein auf ein Gerichtsverfahren ankommen zu lassen.

Da entscheidet das Gericht dann nach seinem persönlichen Ermessen, was es für zumutbar hält oder nicht.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wir haben diese Umstände auch an einem weiteren großen Pachtgewässer.



Fahrt ihr dann einfach rein oder haben eure Mitglieder ne Sondergenehmigung, die sie auf Verlangen vorzeigen bzw. sichtbar in parkenden Fahrzeugen ablegen.

Sowas kenne ich nämlich auch.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Oktober 2019)

Habe gerade beim Kreisverwaltungsreferat nachgefragt:
Verkehrszeichen bezieht sich eindeutig und ausschließlich auf Landwirtschaft, also ausnahmslos;
Im Falle eines Pachtgewässers, das anders nicht erreichbar, muss Zusatzschild "Für Anlieger frei" zusätzlich angebracht werden, das beantragt werden muss.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Oktober 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht korrekt. Wenn Pachtgewässer ausschließlich über  "Land- und forstwirtschaftlicher Verkehr frei"-Wege erreichbar sind und es entsprechende Regelungen zwischen den zuständigen Kommunen und dem Besitzer gibt, ist die Befahrung durch Angler teils zulässig. In meinem Verein gab es einen Vorfall, wo Angler von der Polizei mit einem Ordnungsgeld belegt wurden und der Verein nach einigen fruchtlosen Diskussionen mit der betreffenden Kommune wegen dieser Sache vor Gericht zog (Zugang zum Pachtgewässer nur über entsprechenden Weg möglich) und es wurde zu unseren Gunsten entschieden. Wir haben diese Umstände auch an einem weiteren großen Pachtgewässer. Ohne diese Regelung wären die Gewässer nämlich gar nicht an Angelvereine zu verpachten.



Hallo,

kann sein, dass ihr da ein zufriedenstellendes Arrangment getroffen habt und wenn es so ist, ist es auch gut so. Allerdings war vor so 2/3 Jahren in der Zeitschrift des Landesfischereiverbands (Bayerns Fischerei + Gewässer) ein Artikel darüber, welcher sich speziell mit dem Thema befasste und da ist es so erläutert, wie ich auch geschrieben habe.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Zander70 (25. November 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Ich glaube diese Schilder gibt es hier auch ... um was ihr euch alle einen Kopf macht.


Social Media halt


----------



## Kochtopf (18. September 2020)

Rollstuhlfahrer können jetzt sicher angeln: Platz an der Esse bei Hofgeismar
					

Hofgeismar – Angeln ist für Rollstuhlfahrer und andere Gehbehinderte wegen der oft steilen Böschungen und gefährlichen Uferbereiche meist problematisch oder gar unmöglich. In Hofgeismar müssen sie jetzt nicht mehr darauf verzichten: An der Esse südlich der Stadt wurde jetzt ein barrierefreier...




					www.hna.de
				




Ein Beispiel das Schule machen sollte


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. September 2020)

Von solchen barrierefreien Angelstellen für insbesondere Rollstuhlfahrer gibt es weitaus mehr wie benannte 53 Stück, wie im verlinkten Artikel.
Allein hier in S-A sind minimum 40 geschaffen wurden in den letzten 20 Jahren.

So schön sie auf dem Papier klingen, so bescheiden sind sie nutzbar für jene Angelfreunde, die diese eben bräuchten.
An solchen Stellen ist sehr häufig keine Landung der gehakten Fische möglich, schon gar nicht ohne Hilfe eines weiteren Kollegen.
Ein Rollstuhlfahrer kann nun mal nicht einfach aufstehen um den Fisch zu keschern, auch das Drillen eines besseren Fisches gestaltet sich extrem schwer aus einer erhöhten Position ohne sehen zu können, was da unten passiert.
Genau deshalb werden solche geschaffenen Plätze nach kurzer Zeit auch nicht mehr benutzt, sehe ich hier im Umkreis schon seit Jahren.

Für mich einfach nur ne sinnlose Geldverbrennung um den Schein nach außen zu wahren.


----------

